# Tried using a rubber for the first time today...



## Jay Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

After reading the title of this thread I've got a feeling most of you will be a little disappointed with its' content...

Basically I've been sick of the white polish residue on my black trim for a while now. After a few unsuccessful hits of various strengths of APC, Degreaser, AG Fast Glass, even IPA didn't have the desired effect. So after reading that a simple rubber/eraser is good for removing polish residue I gave it a go.

I decided the easiest way to tackle this was to take the trim off the car. Here are a couple of smaller trim sections before (Sorry for the rubbish phone photos):

Trim 1 by JayDannyScott, on Flickr

After a good going over with the rubber...and quite a lot of mess!

Trim 2 by JayDannyScott, on Flickr
If your trim is textured like mine, I found I had to really press on the eraser in order to get down into the crevices of the trim.

Then a quick brushing with Megs APC and Surfex HD Degreaser...looking better!

Trim 3 by JayDannyScott, on Flickr

Finally I moved the trim sections to a cleaner working area, give them a final clean down with a 15% IPA solution, and applied some GTechniq C4.

Trim 4 by JayDannyScott, on Flickr

I've never used C4 before but have heard brilliant things about it, so looking forward to see how well the finish lasts.
Finally a photo of the trim back on the car (once again apologies for the rubbish phone photo):

Scirocco 5 by JayDannyScott, on Flickr


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Very nice car and great job with the plastic!!


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

nothing like i had in mind when i read the title :lol: 
a great job there


----------



## Jay Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

turboyamaha said:


> Very nice car and great job with the plastic!!





Scott_VXR said:


> Nice work :thumb:





cheekymonkey said:


> nothing like i had in mind when i read the title :lol:
> a great job there


Cheers guys.

I've seen quite a few posts asking what is the best way to remove polish residue from trim so hopefully this helps a few people out!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

job well done in my eyes


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Very intuitive. Great results.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Its a tip to remember.  I hate removing trim though.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job mate :thumb:


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Must do her in doors Clio 197 window trim.


----------



## BSxc (Dec 16, 2011)

Hasn't APC + toothbrush helped?
(sorry for my English)


----------



## Jay Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

craigblues said:


> Its a tip to remember.  I hate removing trim though.


No reason why you couldn't attempt this with the trim still on the car, I just think it would be uncomfortable to work on lower trim sections.



BSxc said:


> Hasn't APC + toothbrush helped?
> (sorry for my English)


I tried various strengths of APC amongst other things as mentioned in my OP, while immediately afterwards the results look ok, I found the white residue always returned after a day or 2...perhaps after the trim had dried out or warmed up a little in the sun?

I can report there is no sign of this so far after using the rubber :thumb:


----------



## gdarbyshire (Jan 19, 2009)

Just tried this on my black trim worked a treat


----------



## Jay Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

gdarbyshire said:


> Just tried this on my black trim worked a treat


Good stuff :thumb:


----------



## titley76 (Dec 11, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Jordy Kuga (Apr 6, 2012)

That is a lovely scirocco! One of my favourite cars along with a golf, looks smashing mate


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

never heard of that method before, u learn something new everyday! ive used ag bumper & trim gel to remove polish from black trim.


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

really nice guide, always nice to see. Might try this out some time, only problem is that my trim isn't removable. So i have the feeling i might be getting some odd looks from the neighbours


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

just bought an assortment pack of rubbers to try this


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

good work mate... all those rubbers i got from school trips to beamish & alike will now have a use - winner! :thumb:


----------

